# Help with "My Teams" feature and HR54



## davidtigerfan (Sep 7, 2016)

Please forgive the new account and instant question, but I come from TCF and i know you guys are more knowledgeable on DirecTV issues.

I need some help for a maddening problem. My mom recently upgraded from an old directivo to a Genie. They gave her a HR54. For sports as you guys know, Genie has a "my teams" feature where you select the team and it will record all the games. We want to record the braves games. On my Genie (HR44) I selected the braves as my team and if the braves are playing a team like the Nationals, it will try to do two recordings, one record on MASTV (which I don't get), and the other on Fox Sports Southeast (which I do get). Both recordings show, but the MASTV one is blank and will record nothing, allowing me to instantly delete it. The FSSE one records fine.

I tried to do the same thing with my mom's Genie, but it's not picking up the FSSE recording. It doesn't even try to schedule it. It tried to record the MASTV feed, but of course got nothing and it didn't record. In fact, looking into the to do list, it doesn't list any future braves recordings. I've tried every known way to get them to record automatically, but nothing is picking them up. Right now the only way to get a game recorded is to go that channel, find the game and set it manually to record. I even try to do a "season record" and it just tells me that I already have the braves as one of my teams.

I spent an hour on Directv help and they couldn't figure it out either. She finally did a truck roll for a tech, but I'm sure he'll have no idea WTF to do. 

You guys have any ideas?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Not sure what a tech can do for you. 


Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

Delete the Braves as my team, as well as any associated timers, and then try to record from the next live game on both ch 646 AND 649 (because the Braves are on both channels, not just 649, FS SE). Wouldn't hurt to do it on your local Fox, too, for the occasional Saturday game. The "my teams" is not reliable to record from, as you have discovered. Be sure it's set to first run for each of the 3 timers so it doesn't record the re-airs.


----------



## davidtigerfan (Sep 7, 2016)

ejbvt said:


> Delete the Braves as my team, as well as any associated timers, and then try to record from the next live game on both ch 646 AND 649 (because the Braves are on both channels, not just 649, FS SE). Wouldn't hurt to do it on your local Fox, too, for the occasional Saturday game. The "my teams" is not reliable to record from, as you have discovered. Be sure it's set to first run for each of the 3 timers so it doesn't record the re-airs.


do you mean try to record it and then setup as "my team"?

Otherwise I'm going to miss all the future games as well.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

davidtigerfan said:


> do you mean try to record it and then setup as "my team"?
> 
> Otherwise I'm going to miss all the future games as well.


I don't understand what you mean.

Delete the Braves as my team and any associated timers. Then, go into the guide, find the next live Braves game on 646 and press "R" twice. Then, go to ch 649 and find the next live Braves game and press "R" twice. Go into the Recordings Manager and make sure only first run is set for both timers. When there is a game on your local Fox, do the same. It will find all of the future live games and record them. You do not have to do anything with my teams. It will remember it next year, too. "First run" will make sure it only records the live game, but it might record a repeat airing if signal is lost during the original airing.

It will only record from FS South and FSSE. You will not get the other teams feed recording, like you were with MASN. "My teams" tends to find the first instance of the game in the guide and record there, ignoring blackouts and the like. You can add the Braves as my team from channel 1205 and it won't record them, just show the "my teams" first on the sports menu (ch 1205 or menu > search > sports).


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

The season's pass works well for non-sports. I have Around the Horn and Pardon the Interruption set to record that way because ESPN moves the shows between ESPN and ESPN2. It always finds them. For some reason, the sports pass can't distinguish between blacked-out airings and non-blacked out airings.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

peds48 said:


> Not sure what a tech can do for you.
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


Me neither, except set up a recording like I described.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

ejbvt said:


> Me neither, except set up a recording like I described.


I just love how the CSRs live to pass the buck around....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidtigerfan (Sep 7, 2016)

ejbvt said:


> I don't understand what you mean.
> 
> Delete the Braves as my team and any associated timers. Then, go into the guide, find the next live Braves game on 646 and press "R" twice. Then, go to ch 649 and find the next live Braves game and press "R" twice. Go into the Recordings Manager and make sure only first run is set for both timers. When there is a game on your local Fox, do the same. It will find all of the future live games and record them. You do not have to do anything with my teams. It will remember it next year, too. "First run" will make sure it only records the live game, but it might record a repeat airing if signal is lost during the original airing.
> 
> It will only record from FS South and FSSE. You will not get the other teams feed recording, like you were with MASN. "My teams" tends to find the first instance of the game in the guide and record there, ignoring blackouts and the like. You can add the Braves as my team from channel 1205 and it won't record them, just show the "my teams" first on the sports menu (ch 1205 or menu > search > sports).


Doesn't work. You hit the R button once and it brings up the record options window where you can set beginning and end record time. Goes back to guide and there is the single R icon next to the game and no other games in future will record.


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

The twice pushed R will only record things with the exact title. Thus twice R on Twins @ Braves will record, well, ever game labeled Twins @ Braves. But not Braves @ Twins or Astros @ Braves or Braves @ Pirates, and so on.

Since the schedule is, generally, two weeks ahead, just sit down with the schedule and push R on the appropriate game once a week or so. First World problem.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

ejbvt said:


> The season's pass works well for non-sports. I have Around the Horn and Pardon the Interruption set to record that way because ESPN moves the shows between ESPN and ESPN2. It always finds them. For some reason, the sports pass can't distinguish between blacked-out airings and non-blacked out airings.


Actually I think you are half right. They work fantastic when they work. I've got 13 setup and all but one work perfect. The one that doesn't.. the rams. I think it's because they just moved and they haven't updated it yet. But the other 12 all work perfectly and never miss any games.

The issue is local markets and if the guide data is being flagged properly.

It seems the issue is if something isn't properly tagged as being in a blackout zone for a particular team on a certain channel. So I would guess that's her issue somewhere. I've never had one MLB game get screwed up in Los Angeles. (Yeah it grabs every Dodgers game on national channels just fine)


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

davidtigerfan said:


> Please forgive the new account and instant question, but I come from TCF and i know you guys are more knowledgeable on DirecTV issues.
> 
> I need some help for a maddening problem. My mom recently upgraded from an old directivo to a Genie. They gave her a HR54. For sports as you guys know, Genie has a "my teams" feature where you select the team and it will record all the games. We want to record the braves games. On my Genie (HR44) I selected the braves as my team and if the braves are playing a team like the Nationals, it will try to do two recordings, one record on MASTV (which I don't get), and the other on Fox Sports Southeast (which I do get). Both recordings show, but the MASTV one is blank and will record nothing, allowing me to instantly delete it. The FSSE one records fine.
> 
> ...


I'm curios about her zip code and what exact package she has for programing and if either of you have extra innings?

What the my teams does it attemptS to record on the lowest channel number possible first. If that channel is not the channel you actually get or if the game is blacked out in your market on that channel (which is generally what happens) it then uses game search to find a version that you do get and records off that. That is what causes your zero minute recording's from the other channel.

Something is happening to screw up her system into thinking she gets the channel or should be getting the game on that other channel.

One thing you can try for sure that I would do, erase the team record so that it's not in the series manager anywhere. Then run a smart search for clearmybox. This will immediately restart the receiver and clear out all guide data. I'd then go back A day or two later and reset up the my teams for that particular team. There could be simply a guide data issue causing all this and flash of everything will fix it. At least that's the first thing Id give a shot too.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

davidtigerfan said:


> Doesn't work. You hit the R button once and it brings up the record options window where you can set beginning and end record time. Goes back to guide and there is the single R icon next to the game and no other games in future will record.


Holy crap, you're right! You can tell how often I try to record sports. I tend to watch live or pause, walk the dog, and skip commercials that way.

Anyway, it would be helpful to know her zip code, as someone else said. When I lived in NC, I got Braves (FS South/FS SE), Nationals and Orioles (MASN/MASN2) and Reds (FS Cin and several other channels) so there is overlap with those RSNs. I assume you're going to the "Season record" menu and then selecting "Braves."


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

inkahauts said:


> I'm curios about her zip code and what exact package she has for programing and if either of you have extra innings?
> 
> What the my teams does it attemptS to record on the lowest channel number possible first. If that channel is not the channel you actually get or if the game is blacked out in your market on that channel (which is generally what happens) it then uses game search to find a version that you do get and records off that. That is what causes your zero minute recording's from the other channel.
> 
> ...


Interesting tidbit about how the my teams recordings work.


----------



## davidtigerfan (Sep 7, 2016)

inkahauts said:


> I'm curios about her zip code and what exact package she has for programing and if either of you have extra innings?
> 
> What the my teams does it attemptS to record on the lowest channel number possible first. If that channel is not the channel you actually get or if the game is blacked out in your market on that channel (which is generally what happens) it then uses game search to find a version that you do get and records off that. That is what causes your zero minute recording's from the other channel.
> 
> ...


29307, and I don't know her exact package. I know she gets fox sports south and southeast. I'll try the clearmybox thing this weekend when I see her again.


----------



## davidtigerfan (Sep 7, 2016)

ejbvt said:


> Holy crap, you're right! You can tell how often I try to record sports. I tend to watch live or pause, walk the dog, and skip commercials that way.
> 
> Anyway, it would be helpful to know her zip code, as someone else said. When I lived in NC, I got Braves (FS South/FS SE), Nationals and Orioles (MASN/MASN2) and Reds (FS Cin and several other channels) so there is overlap with those RSNs. I assume you're going to the "Season record" menu and then selecting "Braves."


Yes, either the season record for Braves or the "my teams".

Crazy thing is that I can find a game that is not scheduled to record and then select season record and it will say "Braves, team already selected"


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

If none of this works out I can create a Boolean search string you could create on her dvr to catch all the games and have no worries. In fact what channels are the games ever on and I'll list them so you'll have that option just in case. The key is knowing what channels she can actually see the games on. 

Of course in a month it's all national channels. 

And I've not seen the ability to set season records or even sports records (for things like the Olympics) that are tied to a sport team but not also a channel without going to the more info screen. Choosing only record button in the main guide won't do it.


----------



## davidtigerfan (Sep 7, 2016)

646 and 649 mainly with the occasional main network fox.


----------



## davidtigerfan (Sep 7, 2016)

inkahauts said:


> If none of this works out I can create a Boolean search string you could create on her dvr to catch all the games and have no worries. In fact what channels are the games ever on and I'll list them so you'll have that option just in case. The key is knowing what channels she can actually see the games on.
> Of course in a month it's all national channels.
> And I've not seen the ability to set season records or even sports records (for things like the Olympics) that are tied to a sport team but not also a channel without going to the more info screen. Choosing only record button in the main guide won't do it.


can I get that Boolean search string?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Ok I'd say you may need to do three...

First one (highest priority)

AALL BRAVES EVENTS CCHANS 646 649 & Sports & Baseball

Then (for local network)

AALL BRAVES EVENTS CCHANS 2 69 & Sports & Baseball

And finally (for national cable network)

AALL BRAVES EVENTS CCHANS 206 247 & Sports & Baseball

Note the all caps pat is the actual search string and the stuff after the &'s are the filters you apply after you hit the rob button for keyword search but before you actually conduct the search.

There is a pdf on this site where detailed all about how to create these strings if you want even more detail. Although I'm not sure if it's got the correct CCHANS term rather than the old CCHAN term...but to be clear that is two aa for AALL and two cc for CCHANS.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

By the way, once the playoffs start you can generally go to more info, and select record series for any one single playoff game and it'll record every single playoff game for all teams. (Chose yes for all channels when asked) Sometimes you need to do a new one for just the World Series, but till then, it should grab every baseball playoff game.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Do Boolean searches still work?

I want to set one up for a certain college hockey team that I follow. It's worked great in the past. I just entered the search string but it hasn't populated yet.

Thanks


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Yes they do. Did you use CCHANS? Don't use cchan. What is your string? And sometimes it doesn't populate till it's about to record.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

inkahauts said:


> Yes they do. Did you use CCHANS? Don't use cchan. What is your string? And sometimes it doesn't populate till it's about to record.


Yes to CCHANS

AALL MINNESOTA NNOT WILD CCHANS 600 700 (+ sports + hockey)

Should I add EVENTS?

Thanks


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Yes to CCHANS
> 
> AALL MINNESOTA NNOT WILD CCHANS 600 700 (+ sports + hockey)
> 
> ...


I would. Otherwise you might get on game stuff too. Not sure how much you'd get with college team though. Do they use their nickname in the broadcast info? I'd insert that and remove Minnesota and the entire not string if they do. But I'm Guessing they don't.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

inkahauts said:


> I would. Otherwise you might get on game stuff too. Not sure how much you'd get with college team though. Do they use their nickname in the broadcast info? I'd insert that and remove Minnesota and the entire not string if they do. But I'm Guessing they don't.


No they don't use their nickname. It's working now without EVENTS, both upcoming games have populated. I've used this same string in the past (with EVENTS added) and it worked great. I just wanted to make sure Boolean searches still worked, I had heard that they stopped working.

Thanks again.


----------

